
Did judgmental gods help societies grow? - SiempreViernes
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/03/did-judgmental-gods-help-societies-grow
======
Cheyana
Lewis Black, besides his "You can't get milk from soy!" rant, had this rant
years ago about religion, and how it was created to give people rules because,
well, they were assholes back then. He mentions the Jerry Springer show and
asks us to imagine how bad people were back then (Old Testament days). People
needed rules to live by, and it made perfect sense.

